# Haunted Radio (03/15/17)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are celebrating St. Patrick's Day with news on Jason Goes To Hell, The Fly, The Wizard Of Oz, and more!!

Then, we will review the St. Patrick's Day film, 'Leprechaun' and then spin you around the 'Vortex' with a St. Patrick's Day jig. All of this and so much more on the March 15 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

